# Ob Us



## Kimberley (Jul 29, 2008)

Pt has both a TV and pelvic OB US performed...order states ? viability.

Impression reads:  There is evidence for a blighted ovum and a nonviable pregnancy.

What dx code would be applicable?


----------



## meenal (Jul 29, 2008)

ICD-9 code for blighted ovum is 631. Since there was a finding related to the chief complaint of viability you would code the finding.

You should code the exam as an OB US with the 631.


----------



## Kimberley (Jul 29, 2008)

Even with the word EVIDENCE??


----------



## meenal (Jul 29, 2008)

you are right. The word evidence does make it a not codeable condition. I totally missed that!! I would go with Missed abortion as the dx due to the words of non-viable preganancy.


----------

